# The future of the HALLOWEEN series; one fan's take.



## TetraVaal (Sep 3, 2012)

I would really like to see the studios move as far away possible from Rob Zombie's hackery and focus on actually bringing some legitimacy back to the slasher genre.

And by legitimacy, I don't mean using 3D as a form of exploitation; hiring a terrible screenwriter; hiring a boring, run-of-the-mill director; and casting a bunch of teenage pretty faces to be offed 1-by-1 in such a dull and formulaic fashion. 

Personally, I'd like see them adapt something like 'Halloween: Nightdance' into a film. Not only is it the best Halloween comic to ever depict Michael Myers, but it probably features the series' best narrative since Carpenter's original film.

I'm being totally serious here... why not seek out someone like *Ti West*--an avid fan of horror--who has reignited the American horror genre with both 'The House of the Devil' and 'The Innkeepers', while also contributing significantly to one of the best horror films I've watched this year in 'V/H/S.'

Or how about *Craig Zobel*, the director of this year's brilliantly underrated 'Compliance'?

You want to know what the best part is about both of these filmmakers? They also write their own screenplays. You can kill two birds with one stone.

If you hire directors with their type of credence, this also leads to better casting choices. My initial thought was to go to Chloe Moretz for the role of Lisa Thomas--but 1.) Chloe is still a bit young; 2.) she's currently filming 'Carrie'; and 3.) you don't want to begin typecasting her even if she proves she can carry a film provided 'Carrie' turns out to be successful.

So what other options does this leave you with? Well, let's take a look at both Sara Paxton and Dreama Walker. Both of these young actresses aren't household names, but the both of them have worked with the directors I mentioned above. I don't know if either of these girls will ever live up to the traditional definition of a great "actress"--but the two of them have displayed charismatic traits, along with dedication and authenticity, which is pretty much all you can ask for when it comes to a role like Lisa Thomas.

I suppose if I had to pick one, it would probably be Walker.

Anyway, if you go with this storyline you can also ditch the Sam Loomis angle. Don't get me wrong, I love the character of Loomis, but it's a tired subplot now. It's been done to death. That, and you really can't replace Donald Pleasence.

At the end of the day, what this does is, it gets Michael back to doing what he does best; stalking *a* babysitter--becoming fixated on one person. It condenses the film and gets it back to basics, which IMO, would be far more refreshing than watching a guy run around in a mask killing a bunch of spray-tanned wannabe models. That sh!t has exceeded the meaning of redundant. It's one of the main reasons why no one has taken the slasher genre serious for about the last 15 years. It's boring, plain and simple.

If you do this right, you reinvent the wheel--and IMO, pitching the idea, while giving creative reign to someone like a Ti West or a Craig Zobel, it brings legitimacy back to the slasher genre--and more importantly, it brings legitimacy back to *Michael Myers.*

But hey, this is just one fan's perspective.

Oh, and I'll probably add some more potential directors/screenwriters to the list as I think of more people who would be suitable for giving this series the cinematic defibrillation that it needs.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 4, 2012)

Aren't they supposed to be making another "Halloween 3", or am I thinking of "Texas Chainsaw Massacre 3"? 

Anyway, yeah. I'd like to see a Halloween movie that goes back to the creepy suspense of the original film. Sadly, I suspect that even if they got someone like West- who does seem to prefer old school suspense over gratuitous gore, although I haven't seen "Cabin Fever 2"- the studio would hijack the production and dumb it down. Even Rob Zombie was forced to do what they wanted, although I'm not sure if he has more or less clout than West. 

I just wish they sold the rights to another studio, as the current owners have no fucking idea what to do with the franchise. They struggled with it since the original "Halloween 2". While they're at it, I'd appreciate if they sold the rights to "Hellraiser" as well.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 4, 2012)

I like the idea of Michael being obsessed with just one person

it's why I really liked the first one a lot and ever since then the films seem to have lost their focus with just deciding to go fuck it and kill a bunch of dumb ass teenagers.


----------



## Doom85 (Sep 4, 2012)

Parallax said:


> it's why I really liked the first one a lot and ever since then the films seem to have lost their focus with just deciding to go fuck it and kill a bunch of dumb ass teenagers.



Actually, aside from Halloween 8 (and 3 since it didn't feature Michael) Michael was always focused on one person, either Laurie (1, 2, H20) or her niece (4-6).

For me, I'm indifferent about the franchise coming back. The original is my favorite horror film of all time, and while I did enjoy some of the sequels (except for 3, 6, and 8) I felt H20 wrapped up the series nicely with Laurie triumphing over Michael.


----------



## James Bond (Sep 4, 2012)

I'd like to see something like this but at the same time it depresses me a little, is this the future of movies just constant remakes/reboots?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 4, 2012)

Capitalism and Profit margins don't fit with originality and risk taking. Add that studios want to take credit for everything, you have an industry that is headed for implosion. We all know it. The news of Twilight getting a remake is proof of this. But who is to blame? Maybe people should stop watching trash like Pirates before complaining about the state of Hollywood.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 4, 2012)

Doom85 said:


> Actually, aside from Halloween 8 (and 3 since it didn't feature Michael) Michael was always focused on one person, either Laurie (1, 2, H20) or her niece (4-6).



Yeah, but the whole Thorn concept was fucking stupid.



> For me, I'm indifferent about the franchise coming back. The original is my favorite horror film of all time, and while I did enjoy some of the sequels (except for 3, 6, and 8) I felt H20 wrapped up the series nicely with Laurie triumphing over Michael.



Indifference will always be a prevalent feeling when it comes to a brand like Halloween. The reoccurring inconsistency in quality plays a large part in almost wanting to see this franchise be laid to rest. Unfortunately, you and I both know that is never going to happen.



James Bond said:


> I'd like to see something like this but at the same time it depresses me a little, is this the future of movies just constant remakes/reboots?



Well, as I stated above, a brand as renowned and financially successful as Halloween is never going to die. I look at it this way, if you're going to continue a brand/franchise, why not seek out some quality people to help you at least churn out a very good product in the process? Beginning with the hiring of a solid director like West or Zobel would be a good start.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Sep 4, 2012)

So I'm guessing I'm the only one who lost all hope for this series?


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 4, 2012)

Doom85 said:


> Actually, aside from Halloween 8 (and 3 since it didn't feature Michael) Michael was always focused on one person, either Laurie (1, 2, H20) or her niece (4-6).
> 
> For me, I'm indifferent about the franchise coming back. The original is my favorite horror film of all time, and while I did enjoy some of the sequels (except for 3, 6, and 8) I felt H20 wrapped up the series nicely with Laurie triumphing over Michael.



Actually, 8 TRIED to do what the original did. I don't honestly remember if this was a deleted scene though, but Michael was stalking the main chick. But then contrived writing had her be one of the people to participate in that voy cam event. Or maybe he only saw her because of the event. 

They attempted to go back to the more abstract Michael of the original, but they failed miserably at it. Tis a shame, as I never cared for the filmmakers deciding that Laurie is his sister. 

lol, am I the only one who hates "Halloween H20"? To me, it's a flat "Scream" rip-off that represented everything I hated about 90's horror. The only sequels I liked was the original "Halloween 2" (marginally) and "Halloween 4" (which may have been ripping off "Terminator", but at least was good at it). All the others are either mediocre, bad or uneven.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2012)

This is a pretty interesting thread.

I agree with Tetra.  These remakes are inevitable.  If you have any love for the franchise... you might as well hope they make them good.

I also dislike H2O.


----------



## Tyrion (Sep 4, 2012)

Freddy v Myers.


----------



## Grape (Sep 4, 2012)

Reboot the series w/ a female version of Michael.

Anyway, has a new remake already been ordered? Halloween as a series is kind of lame. The original was great, but they need to change parts of the formula for it to ever have it's magic again. You can only run from an invincible dude through the same small town so many times (ONCE!) before it gets worn thin.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 4, 2012)

I dont think the new one is necessarily a remake but I don't think it's directly following the previous ones either.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 4, 2012)

I wish Rukia was the only user allowed to participate in this thread. The reoccurring awfulness I have to read from Martial, Grape and about 97% of all other KT "regulars" can really ruin a quality thread.

But I'm glad you know where I'm coming from, Ruk. I hate the term "franchise"--but that's what Halloween is. You can apply that same phraseology to the 'Friday the 13th', 'Nightmare on Elm Street' and 'Texas Chainsaw Massacre' brands. They're basically to horror what Batman is to comic books; they're always going to be around. But if you're gonna continue to revive a franchise that you can't let die peacefully, why not try to jump start it by employing _quality_ individuals to reignite the genre?

We'll see what happens, though.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2012)

I wasn't in favor of it.  But I am curious to see how the Carrie remake turns out.

And GK.  The female Michael Myers idea.  You must be trolling.  I know you aren't serious with that shit.


----------



## Grape (Sep 5, 2012)

*Michelle* is one of my better ideas 

Hey Tetra, you should write a script and shop it to Hollywood.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 5, 2012)

> I wish Rukia was the only user allowed to participate in this thread. The reoccurring awfulness I have to read from Martial, Grape and about 97% of all other KT "regulars" can really ruin a quality thread.



Then don't read our posts, genius? Your attempts at causing shouting matches are what derail most threads in the theater. I personally don't think this thread will last a week.



> Reboot the series w/ a female version of Michael.





> And GK. The female Michael Myers idea. You must be trolling. I know you aren't serious with that shit.



To be fair, Halloween 4 ended with an idea like that but it was ignored in Halloween 5. I think I would've preferred 'female Michael Myers' over anything Halloween 5 gave us. 



> Michelle is one of my better ideas
> 
> Hey Tetra, you should write a script and shop it to Hollywood.



I...don't think I'll comment on that one. 

Well I looked it up and "Halloween 3D" (what was intended as the next installment) is currently dead in the water, but that makes me happy because originally Patrick Lussier and Tod Farmer were intended as the writers. I enjoyed "Drive Angry", but apparently I'm the only slasher fan who did not care for the "My Bloody Valentine" remake.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 5, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I wasn't in favor of it.  But I am curious to see how the Carrie remake turns out.



Yeah. I'm hoping it will be good. I have a sentimental attachment to the novel, so any time it gets turned into a film, there's always a part of me that really wants it to be good. I'm just glad that they're finally going to have the "town destruction" sequence be a part of this one.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 19, 2012)

So, here's an animatic pitch from *Federico D'Alessandro*, who has managed to put together the best 8 minutes of Halloween since Carpenter's original film.


----------

